# Type me and end my misery.



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Personally, I've always related that to an N function- just getting something without making any coherent sense of it. That could be either secondary Ne or dominant Ni, really, since you are introverted.


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

But I do see that in a lot of INTXs, passing exams and not knowing how. Also in ENTPs.


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

Little story:
--------------
-I am an atheist coming from an Islamic family, I informed my mother and sister using only metaphors for a period of time then, I told them the truth (I was only preparing them for that), they hated me at first, but I invited them over and over to debate with me (I never changed my mind), we reached a compromise (That no one talks about it again) and now we communicate as before but with less emotional warmth involved (Cold).


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Rule out: Si as dominant, Fi as dominant.
> Uncertain: Ni or Ti as dominant.


Sounds like you were using intuition to subconsciously understand the math? My INFJ friend is super good at math. Much better than I am. 

Ok great! So that leaves: 
INTJ= Ni, Te, Fi, Se. 
INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se.
INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe. 
ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe. 

This is what an INFJ looks like in real life: 

Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Auxiliary Fe (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy? I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.

Tertiary Ti (IXFJ): I am interested in learning how to make things run more smoothly and efficiently. Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it? I really love thinking about my ideas (Ni) and experiences (Si), and analyzing them to see what meaning they hold for me, and why. I’m good at putting a name to what is happening around me.

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

This is what an INTJ looks like in real life:

Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams.

Auxiliary Te (IXTJ): This isn’t working right, so let’s talk about how to fix it, and I’ll correct it. I know how long this task will take; I am currently on step four and will be finished in another hour, if you want to come get it. I am following the plan, from Point A to Point B. These are the steps you need to take to accomplish your goals. I am totally comfortable with word counts, hour limits, and deadlines, and have no problem meeting them. I can organize my time to accomplish everything I want to accomplish in a day. Here’s your shopping list. Give me the information and come back in an hour; I will categorize it into an easy to follow format so that everyone knows where we are in the project and what is expected of them. I have no problem controlling my impulses and putting aside my emotions to get things done.

Tertiary Fi (IXTJ): I put a lot of time and energy into activities that are important to me. I want those activities to be meaningful in some way—I want to volunteer, learn to teach others, apply my knowledge, or write on important social issues. I have a strong sense of what is good or bad. I want things to come out right, and will work toward that end. I am loyal to a few causes and people, because my time is valuable so I prioritize. I choose what beliefs feel the most authentic to me. I compare all my decisions against my strong beliefs of right and wrong.

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

This is what an INTP looks like in real life:

Dominant Ti (IXTP): I don’t need to use my emotions to fix this problem, thanks. I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used, the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. Come on, you know my impartiality is sexy. Have you ever seen me overreact to anything? No!

Auxiliary Ne (INXP): Your life has so much potential! I can see many different possibilities for your future! Let me share them with you! There is more than one way to look at this situation. It would be a shame not to talk about them all. That’s a great idea, but what about this? Or this? Or that? Let’s discuss and consider them all. I have an analogy that fits this situation, but you’ll have to hang in there to the end, because at first it will sound random. I promise, it isn’t! Let me paint the big picture for you! Let’s try this, it’s new and it’s crazy but it might work! Yes, I thought you might make that decision / that this would happen. Excuse me, I need to write a story…

Tertiary Si (INXP): I love to revisit things that have given me joy in the past. Going to the same museums, watching the same favorite old movies, and thinking about an old idea is a lot of fun for me. I’d actually rather go to the tea shop again than try out a new hot spot. I find history interesting. Oh, do you want to know everything I learned about Ancient Egypt / the Klingon Conflict? I have all the details right here! I have a box of Star Wars memorabilia in my closet. Oh, I remember that smell… this tastes like my grandmother’s cookies… no, that’s not how “they’re” is spelled. I like familiar things and when I am upset, they comfort me.

Inferior Fe (IXTP): I want to help you, but I’m not sure what to say to make you feel better. I feel protective of you, and I don’t want to hurt your feelings, but sometimes I do. I would never admit it in a million years, but I care how you see me and I need your encouragement. The more I respect you, the more hurt I am if you ignore or belittle me. That being said… I really don’t understand why you’re making such emotional decisions!

This is what an ISTP looks like in real life:

Dominant Ti (IXTP): I don’t need to use my emotions to fix this problem, thanks. I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used, the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. Come on, you know my impartiality is sexy. Have you ever seen me overreact to anything? No!

Auxiliary Se (ISXP): I could be doing one of six things right now, and I’m bored just standing here, so let’s go out and do something! I want to go bike riding again this weekend; there’s this gorgeous place in the mountains that you have to see to believe, but it’s a six mile ride so pack your gear. Uh oh, she’s mad. I saw her facial expression change for a second, and that’s never a good sign. I want to try out lots of things, and test my body to see what it can do. I can learn to do this quickly, and then I want to help you learn it. Come with me! Don’t just stand there, we can do this! Right now, I’m chilling in the backyard with a glass of tea and watching the light move through the trees, but later I want to go rock climbing. I can’t wait! It’s going to be awesome! I can trust what I have experienced first-hand.

Tertiary Ni (ISXP): I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things. Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality. I trust my insights more in my creativity than in life, but am learning to use my random moments of foreknowledge to create long-term goals.

Inferior Fe (IXTP): I want to help you, but I’m not sure what to say to make you feel better. I feel protective of you, and I don’t want to hurt your feelings, but sometimes I do. I would never admit it in a million years, but I care how you see me and I need your encouragement. The more I respect you, the more hurt I am if you ignore or belittle me. That being said… I really don’t understand why you’re making such emotional decisions!

What types resonate with you and what types make you think no that's not me?


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

From what I see, NTs are pretty prone to not believing in god, although they can be very spiritual. NFs may not believe in god as well, though. The difference is that NTs who don't believe in god typically don't believe because they don't think it's logical. NFs are more inclined to disbelieve if they think that god has ripped them off or abandoned the world or something like that.


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

Rule Out: ISTP.

Not sure about: INTP, INTJ, INFJ.

another little story that should help:
-----------------------------------------
I was 105 KG in (15/5/2015) and 184 cm.
Now I follow a routine schedule of eating healthy food and doing fitness, I have a goal in my mind to become "67 Kg", now I am 186 cm and 68kg (1 KG to go).


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Commitment :laughing: Sounds like a Judging preference. And if you don't think you are an INTJ, then you are most likely an INFJ with high Ti. Do you know your enneagram? You sound a lot like and INFJ 5


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

Nubis said:


> Commitment :laughing: Sounds like a Judging preference. And if you don't think you are an INTJ, then you are most likely an INFJ with high Ti. Do you know your enneagram? You sound a lot like and INFJ 5


5w6-xwx-4w5, not quite sure about my second enneagram type.


----------



## Nubis (Jan 20, 2016)

Read up on INFJ 5s. They are fairly common for male INFJs. I think that might be the ticket for you to end your dilemma roud:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Rule Out: ISTP.
> 
> Not sure about: INTP, INTJ, INFJ.


INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe. 
INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se. 
INTJ= Ni, Te, Fi, Se. 

So we need to figure out which feeling function you use. 

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe.
> INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se.
> INTJ= Ni, Te, Fi, Se.
> 
> ...


1-Fi/can understand people, but I have no interest in them.
2-Fe/Fi
3-Fi
4-Fe
5-first comes Fe then, while offering an advice, I will turn into Fi.
6-Fi
7-Fe
8-More Fe in that matter but also some Fi.
9-with someone I do care about, If necessary, I can make my self so funny, but with my self, Fi.
10-Fe 75% in that matter.
11-Fi (60%).


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

What about here? Fe or Fi?

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics

Fe is extroverted feeling. Someone who has an Fe can be easily influenced by the emotions of others. Much like a mirror. 

Fi is introverted feeling. Someone who has an Fi can be easily influenced by the moral implications of the persons. People with strong Fi are not easily swayed by emotions of others. For example, when everybody is crying while watching a movie, is someone with a strong Fi would cry if he/she found something that makes him/her cry based on their moral implications.

"The moment you say that you don't care about harmony and you care about how you feel more then it's Fi over Fe." 

"I do tend to have a "I don't do this and that because I believe it is wrong" more.-Fi 

"Dr. Phil is an ESTJ-Te-Fi. If you want classic hard-knocks Te-telling-people-off, go watch some of his interview clips on YouTube. This one is the first one I ran across, and it’s hilarious how he responds… total Te. THESE ARE THE FACTS. Here is another clip where he asserts just who is boss, whose show it is, what they are going to talk about, and where he stands with a guest. 

Oprah is a Fe-dom (likely ESFJ-Fe-Ti, though she’s typed ENFJ a lot online). I tried to find the James Frey original interview with Oprah where she really nailed him (as she puts it, she was attacking him not only for herself, but “the millions of people who read your book and thought it was real”) but I can’t seem to locate it. Boo. But here’s a quick clip with Lindsay Lohan where she lays down the Fe. Basically, cut your BS, get your act together, etc. But it also comes with Fe: you’re better than this, I know you can do it, you have a good heart." 

"Firstly, Fe-users are more expressive emotionally and “invested in the object,” unable to detach from it and therefore more likely to be touched by it and cry. He includes himself in this, since even as a child (and still as an adult) he tended to cry far more often than his INFP friend, who never cried. His wife, an ENFP-Fi, also rarely cries. Inward emotions. Detached from the situation at hand – sympathetic, but not empathetic in that the sadness of what is happening bleeds into them in the way it does a Fe-user, even a low-order Fe-user.

He does say that he is more Fe than many other INTPs, which just goes to prove that our functions dictate our brain process but not our behavior pattens. Another friend was unconvinced at first that he was an INTP himself due to his highly emotional state as a child. Bottom line is this: NTPs can often be much more externally emotional than INFPs.

Secondly, Fe-users are drawn to emotional arcs in stories. This definitely stood out to me when reading about ENTP childhood development – often, their favorite part of the movie is the most dramatic “reveal.” They will re-watch that scene again and again, and sometimes act it out. (I totally did this as a kid.) This is both due to their analytical interest in emotions and the excitement of feeling the receiving individual emote. This is very true for me. If a story has no deeply emotional arc, I abandon it. Didn’t fall in love with The 10th Kingdom until we found out who the queen was. Where other people say, “Oh my gosh, that’s TERRIBLE to do that to that character!” I go, “Oooh, a chance to explore their emotions through a difficult time!” The big emotional reveal is still my favorite part of any film – and I love to watch other people respond to it too. (I think my ISFJ friend is still slightly mad that I didn’t tell her about the twist at the end of Breaking Dawn Part 2, since I wanted to see her react to all the deaths. Hah!)

Everything I write has some grand, traumatic emotional reveal, ala “I am your father, Luke!” INTP says he’s the same way. But his ENFP wife isn’t like that. Her taste in drama is eclectic and random. We (INTP and I) both approach it from a “what message can we say through this story?” but her stories all have meaning because she’s writing them. No intended theme, no real goal, their writing just happens naturally. (Again, unlike mine. I’m always challenging moral concepts and asking my characters to overcome emotional roadblocks, because I find it fascinating to help them work through their feelings… Ti-Fe?)"

Thirdly, Ne and Fe like to share their interests with others. NFPs are less this way. Their interests are personal and self-fulfilling so they have no real desire to connect through their interests with others.(I always get very excited when I encounter something new, or learn something new, and want to share it with others. I am devastated and get depressed if I can’t talk about what I love with other people who love it… or if I can talk about it, but only with people who don’t seek an objective perspective on it. Right now, I’m in a moody slump because none of my friends watch any of the same television shows I do; hence, I have no one to discuss them with. WAH!)

He says, “Fe and Ne … has this need to push it out… to share our interest, which is no small part of the annoying nerd stereotype, which I embody and my NTP cohorts do as well. NFPs do not have this trait…”


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> What about here? Fe or Fi?
> 
> Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions.
> 
> ...


-Now I am confused, first, Slavery (Fe) and adultery (Fi), (2), the only thing that I cared deeply about (Invested emotions in it) is my -PC-, even when I play role playing games, I want to be the good guy who helps people, I love the dark side, but I always love to play with the good side.
-I do not cry at funerals (even laughed at one before).
-I like to share new ideas with my family or close friends and to discuss it with them (1h at average - 2.5 hours when I want to really talk).


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. So do you care more about group harmony/group consensus (Fe)? Or following your own ethics/values (Fi)? 

If you see you are making someone uncomfortable do you adjust your behavior (Fe)? or think "I need to be authentic" (Fi)?

Do you sometimes need to talk about your feelings to understand what you are actually feeling (Fe)? Or know exactly how you feel and deal with feelings on your own (Fi)?


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

1-Fi,Fe
2-Fe
3-Fi


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you might be a Fe user. Fe always goes with Ti and Fi always goes with Te. Do you relate to Ti or Te?

*Introverted Thinking*- Ti is all about classifying things. It likes to give them names and put them in little boxes. Extraverted thinking- Te is more conceptual. It looks at how things relate to one another. So while introverted thinking focuses on separating things into their unique parts, extraverted thinking focuses on organizing things into a unified whole. Ti is subjective and private. You can see the Ti user’s results but not hear their thinking process. Ti is never stumped by a problem, but will instead find some way to “rig it” and solve it. Stuck in a room? Ti will find a way out.

*Extraverted Thinking*- Te always is objective. It also gets stumped by the facts if there is no obvious, logical solution. Locked in a room with no way out? Te can’t fix it. But Te can make a crap-load of money and knows how to plan for success.

*Te gets sh!t done. Ti wants to know what sh!t is.
Te is objective reasoning. The car is blue. 
Ti is subjective reasoning. How does a car work? *

*Telling them apart … depends on where they are in the functional stack.*

*Te as 1st function*- Te-dom? The boss in the room. The planner. The organizer. Big money maker. Driven to success. Annoyed by “lazy” people.
*Ti as first function*- Ti-dom? Not the boss in the room. The guy in the corner who just took apart something and put it back together. Or sat listening to your argument and then dismantled it with one well-placed logical question. The problem solver who laughs when other people are stumped. 

*Te as second function*- Aux-Te? Blunt. To the point. Motivated to accomplish. Natural planner. Can tell other people what to do and how to do it. Expects results. Motivated by money and success… but not inclined to be “the boss” unless forced.
*Ti as second function*- Aux-Ti? Problem solver. Doesn’t see any factual impasse as troubling. Quietly analyzes a situation and does something about it. Isn’t motivated by success so much as deeper understanding. 

*Te as third function*- Tert-Te? Fi controls it and dampens it, but it’s still blunt. Motivated to do stuff. Make plans. Organize their environment and other people. Bossiness. 
*Ti as third function*- Tert-Ti? Self-analyzes and sharpens Fe, but Fe dominates it. More interested in knowing why something happened than in organizing the external world. 

*Te as 4th function*- Inferior-Te? Weak. Under-developed. Can become obstinate and dig in its heels when Fi is pushed too far or challenged. Turns blunt if annoyed. Finds satisfaction from productivity and motivates the user to complete task. The user has a tendency to be bossy and controlling if Te is used too much.
*Ti as 4th function*- Inferior Ti? Weak. Under-developed. Can become intensely critical of others’ logic and self-conscious if Fe is battered around. Gets angry and defensive if forced into a corner. Unconcerned with financial gain.


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

more towards Ti, Not quite sure about the position.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. So it looks like are you a Fe and Ti user. You also didn't see yourself as a dominant Si user or high up Se user.That leaves either INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se or INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe. 

How do you act when stressed?

*Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTP.* Example characteristics are acting very impulsively, making decisions without thinking them through, and doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising. You may also be uncharacteristically critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, and being preoccupied about unimportant details. You may end up doing things that have no meaning for you, acting in a very materialistic and selfish way, cutting corners, breaking the rules, and going against your own deeply-held values. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.
(INFJ-Se)? "They tend to abandon self-discipline and indulge any impulsive whims that arise moment to moment, even becoming emotionally explosive because they can no longer regulate their own mental functioning. They might overindulge in sensory pleasures like: food, alcohol, drugs, sex, socializing, gaming, risky physical challenges, etc. Their view of situations can become extremely narrow as they become hyper-focused on what certain “facts” mean, with a tendency to overthink details and misinterpret them in a negative, critical, biased, or pessimistic way. As a result, they might even engage in activities that attempt to “shut down” the intuitive mind through intense physical pain or pleasure." 

*Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INTP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESFJ*. Example characteristics are expressing intense negative emotions towards others, being very sensitive to criticism, and becoming preoccupied with details. You may make decisions without any logical basis, interpreting facts or events in a uncharacteristically subjective way. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INTP may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.
(INTP-Fe)? Do you become uncharacteristically sociable and outgoing, become inappropriate or obnoxious in social situations, lose their calm demeanor and snap/whine at others. They are unable to see situations clearly, becoming very messy, distracted, or confused in their thoughts, resulting in less efficient and even forgetful actions. This can prompt them to emphasize logical analysis to an even greater extreme, sometimes becoming obsessive and demanding about proving some insignificant detail or solving an impossible problem. As these behaviors cause more hardships, they might try to withdraw from life. *Some Ti-doms *become hypersensitive to the opinions of others, misinterpreting innocuous actions as signs of dislike, disapproval, or rejection. They tend to lose control over emotional expression, either finding it difficult to express themselves clearly or expressing too much and becoming needy for affirmation.


----------



## Walden (Jan 15, 2016)

You're an INTJ. There's a slight off-chance that you're a posturing INTP.


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

@Kitty23 

-Inferior "Se" like: 
*Playing an online game for 2 and half months (every day), masturbating, nihilistic way of thinking, listening to music while playing (every day), do not want to do anything (Even studying that what caused me to lose one year in high school), surrender to myself and extreme isolation (Even from my friends).
+
-Insulting (even in front of my mother), insulting god ..etc.


----------

